# Mounting 50' TV above the fireplace



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Is the fireplace ever used, if so the heat might damage your TV. 

Are you willing to drill holes in the bricks?

or maybe use a nailer spanning the width of the fireplace, screwed to studs, then hanger screwed to it for the 50'? TV. 

ED


----------



## sun100 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply ED..I am not using the fire place, so no issue of heat..

drilling holes in bricks or the second one (nailer spanning) would be a better option? can you pls provide additional details on how exactly it can be done...have never done this..any links or videos you can refer would be great


----------



## sun100 (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the reply ED..I am not using the fire place, so no issue of heat..

drilling holes in bricks or the second one (nailer spanning) would be a better option? can you pls provide additional details on how exactly it can be done...have never done this..any links or videos you can refer would be great


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

What are your plans for concealing the various cords associated with the TV ?
It's more difficult to do with a brick fireplace.

Do you plan on putting a receptacle up there also ?


----------



## sun100 (May 25, 2017)

I dont have receptors, just TV and the one chord that I will try to somehow hide..drilling holes on bricks may not be a good idea ? so I may have to go with the option of using a nailer spanning the width of the fireplace, screwed to studs, then hanger screwed to it ..I song quite understand how this can be done..


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

If you will have just the power cord, that assumes you have a wi-fi enabled tv. Drilling holes in brick is only a problem if you don't want to make holes. If you do decide to mount directly to the brick, you will need anchor fittings designed for use in brick. If you want to use a nailer, you will likely have to use two since any tv mounting bracket I have seen has 4 mounting holes arranged in a rough square.

A couple of 2x4s would seem to me to be decidedly ugly but, having said that, you will have to run them to to points in the wall where they will be able to be anchored to a stud or other suitable points. With a space wide enough for a 50" tv, those nailers will have to be quite long, and finding really straight and true 2x lumber than long may be a challenge.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

I've hung smaller stuff from brick walls but have always drilled into the mortar joints and not the bricks themselves. How much does the tv weigh?
Anchors in the mortar may work but I would be tempted to drill out a little more mortar and use toggles that catch the back of the bricks/wallboard.


----------



## kitho (May 30, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm new with DIY'ing. I'm creative, but not such a fast learner. So I was wondering if anyone has some tips for me where I can find DIY ideas with pictures, video's of visual content, so that I have an example, out of this forum. 

What websites or apps do you guys get your inspiration of and why does it work for you? . I hope I can get some good tips from you guys. Thankyou. 


Greetings, 

Kitho


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I would never do this. Aside from heat and smoke effecting the TV, there's the mounting issue. But more than that the TV is too high. I'd be looking up at the screen all the time. And visually it's like putting a TV screen on display as an "art" object. Not for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Heats not usually a problem. TVs get mounted high and above a mantel that helps block the rising heat. Get a diamond bit and drill through the brick or mortar. Every hanger I've ever bought came with concrete/brick anchors.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)




----------

